# Fuel pressure regulator



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I found that by modding my current fuel press regulator http://www.holley.com/HiOctn/ProdLine/Products/FMS/FMSFP/12-501.html I can manage boost related fuel pressure
http://www.2quicknovas.com/turbos.html
Interesting


----------

